# Southwest Regional qualifier.



## pokerjoke (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi guys and girls.
I have emailed Burnham and Berrow and they have come back with a price of Â£75 because in March
they revert back to summer rates,i have put in a counter bid of Â£50 based on 15 however I doubt if this will 
be acceptable.
Enmore golf club will do Â£36 per person plus an option for a 2 course meal at Â£11.50 =Â£47.50 per
person.

We will definitely need 15 people so hopefully we can get the same participants as last year
and maybe a few newbies.
There is an option of playing the Channel course at B@B twice around 9 holes still a tough test
and much cheaper.
The first option to me is way too much.
Your thoughts.
I am willing to run this like last year but we cant be going round in circles we need numbers not
negatives.
The date suggested is Sunday March 22nd


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 14, 2014)

I'll pencil my name in at the moment mate dependent on final desicion on format


----------



## scottbrown (Nov 14, 2014)

I am up for either or venue. Would prefer B&B though out of the 2

Stick my name down


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 14, 2014)

This is more likely to be earlier in the month now,possibly Sunday the 8th.
Just waiting for B@B to get back to me then I will start the list.
Really really need this well supported or it will be a no go.
As soon as I know date and price I will post it.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 14, 2014)

Ok Burnham and Berrow have got back to me.

Looks like my charm worked.

Sunday 8th March 2015 tee off midday
Burnham and Berrow championship course.
Â£50.
As per last year I will collect a Â£20 deposit once we start getting some numbers.
As I mentioned if it doesn't look like we are going to fill the spaces and we are looking for 15
we might have to pull the plug on the Southwest meet.
As you all know this is a very good track and a great price considering we have got winter rates
when they wanted summer prices.
So over to you.
Add your name to the list below,thankyou.

Pokerjoke
Liverpoolphil [poss[
Scottbrown


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 14, 2014)

Ill play on the day mate but not be in the GM comp


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 14, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ill play on the day mate but not be in the GM comp
		
Click to expand...

No worries mate.


----------



## Tab373 (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm in


Pokerjoke
Liverpoolphil [poss[
Scottbrown
Tab373


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Nov 15, 2014)

Just seen this, same price as last year and 2 weeks later? Have you arranged the weather again though Tony, that was the real kicker last time round. :whoo:

I'm in again, anyway, B&B chewed me up & spat me out last time but I'll be ready for it this year and it's a great course.

Pokerjoke
Liverpoolphil [poss[
Scottbrown
Tab373
Oxfordcomma


----------



## Hallsy (Nov 15, 2014)

Great deal again Tony :thup:, Hopefully weather will be on ourside again next year.Will check date but im pretty sure im in. Ive also a friend who will definately be up for playing. The burnham and berrow website is a lot better now with flyovers for all holes. 
Pokerjoke
Liverpoolphil [poss[
Scottbrown
Tab373
Oxfordcomma
Hallsy67 + 1


----------



## kozmos (Nov 16, 2014)

Im in


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 16, 2014)

Excellent work Tony, you must have used your charm and good looks on them  

Seriously though....great deal, well done mate  :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 16, 2014)

Looks a superb course and a great deal.
Just a shame I live too far away to make it but hope you get the numbers you require.
:thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 16, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Ok Burnham and Berrow have got back to me.

Looks like my charm worked.

Sunday 8th March 2015 tee off midday
Burnham and Berrow championship course.
Â£50.
As per last year I will collect a Â£20 deposit once we start getting some numbers.
As I mentioned if it doesn't look like we are going to fill the spaces and we are looking for 15
we might have to pull the plug on the Southwest meet.
As you all know this is a very good track and a great price considering we have got winter rates
when they wanted summer prices.
So over to you.
Add your name to the list below,thankyou.

Pokerjoke
Liverpoolphil [poss[
Scottbrown
		
Click to expand...

Tab373
Oxfordcomma
Kozmos
Hallsy
Hallsy mate

Well done all lets keep the entries coming we need more.
A great opportunity to play a great course at a good price.
Any more guys from last year.
Any welsh guys fancy coming across the bridge


----------



## Region3 (Nov 16, 2014)

I'll come down for it Tony please


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 16, 2014)

Region3 said:



			I'll come down for it Tony please 

Click to expand...

You are very welcome Gaz


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 16, 2014)

Pokerjoke
Liverpoolphil
scottbrowm
Tab373
Oxfordcomma
Kozmos
Hallsy
Hallys mate
Region3
Fish


----------



## shewy (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I'm home for this at the moment so I'm in for now (subject to shift changes!) only an hour away over the bridge.

Pokerjoke
Liverpoolphil
scottbrowm
Tab373
Oxfordcomma
Kozmos
Hallsy
Hallys mate
Region3
Fish
Shewy


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 17, 2014)

Welcome aboard.
More needed


----------



## User20205 (Nov 18, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Welcome aboard.
More needed
		
Click to expand...

Pencil me in for this mate, I'll see if I can swing this and blackmoor


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 18, 2014)

shewy said:



			I'm pretty sure I'm home for this at the moment so I'm in for now (subject to shift changes!) only an hour away over the bridge.

Pokerjoke
Liverpoolphil
scottbrowm
Tab373
Oxfordcomma
Kozmos
Hallsy
Hallys mate
Region3
Fish
Shewy
		
Click to expand...

Therod [pencil]

Good on ya mate


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 18, 2014)

shewy said:



			I'm pretty sure I'm home for this at the moment so I'm in for now (subject to shift changes!) only an hour away over the bridge.

Pokerjoke
Liverpoolphil
scottbrowm
Tab373
Oxfordcomma
Kozmos
Hallsy
Hallys mate
Region3
Fish
Shewy
		
Click to expand...

Therod


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 18, 2014)

Karen has got back to me.
Yes we are on first name terms now,i think she wants a signed photo.

Deposits are required and I will send off just before xmas to secure our places.
1st tee will be 12.18 and we have 5 slots so room for 15.
Â£20 per person is required.
I will pm everybody my bank details at the beginning of December and give everyone 2 weeks
to pay there deposit.
Also like last year I will ask if anyone can donate a prize,last year we had some nice prizes.
As you can see from the list above we have Region3 coming from Leicester and Shewy coming
from Wales so hopefully we can grab a couple more from those areas and get to 15.
Don't forget there are 2 that qualify so it could be your chance.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 18, 2014)

Can you pencil me in for this please Tony. Trying to work out in my head the logistics of organising the final and (everything crossed!!) playing in it as well.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 18, 2014)

Pokerjoke
Liverpoolphil
Scottbrown
Tab373
Oxforcomma
Kozmos
Hallsy76
Hallsys mate
Region3
Fish
Shewy[pencil]
Therod[pencil]
Drive4show[pencil]


----------



## Cheifi0 (Nov 18, 2014)

Can you put me down on the list please.  Will most likely be looking to  make a 2 day trip but will take a look at it closer to the time.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 19, 2014)

Cheifi0 said:



			Can you put me down on the list please.  Will most likely be looking to  make a 2 day trip but will take a look at it closer to the time.
		
Click to expand...

Will do mate welcome aboard


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 19, 2014)

Pokerjoke
Liverpoolphil
Scottbrown
Tab373
Oxfordcomma
Kozmos
Hallsy76
Hallsys mate
Region3
Fish
Shewy[pencil]
Therod[pencil]
Drive4show[pencil]
Cheifi0


----------



## SaintHacker (Nov 21, 2014)

I wouldn't mind playing if there's room please


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 21, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Pokerjoke
Liverpoolphil
Scottbrown
Tab373
Oxfordcomma
Kozmos
Hallsy76
Hallsys mate
Region3
Fish
Shewy[pencil]
Therod[pencil]
Drive4show[pencil]
Cheifi0
SaintHacker

I will collect deposits of Â£20 from the 1st of December I will PM you all with my bank details.

Could I also ask if anyone is willing to give a prize for the day.
Looking to do closest to pin,longest drive,best gross,best net and a spot prize from scorecards,any 
donations greatly excepted,thankyou.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Twire (Nov 24, 2014)

Stick me down for this please Tony


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 24, 2014)

pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:



			Pokerjoke
Liverpoolphil
Scottbrown
Tab373
Oxfordcomma
Kozmos
Hallsy76
Hallsys mate
Region3
Fish
Shewy[pencil]
Therod[pencil]
Drive4show[pencil]
Cheifi0
SaintHacker
Twire
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 24, 2014)

Pleasure to have you aboard mate,good to have my score checker again.


----------



## HarryMonk (Nov 24, 2014)

Pokerjoke, I would love to get involved if possible, I will try and sort logistics in my head ofver the next couple of weeks, so could you pencil me in and quite possibly a friend of mine if there is space?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 24, 2014)

I need to book time off to play so will let you know next week


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I need to book time off to play so will let you know next week
		
Click to expand...


No probs


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 24, 2014)

HarryMonk said:



			Pokerjoke, I would love to get involved if possible, I will try and sort logistics in my head ofver the next couple of weeks, so could you pencil me in and quite possibly a friend of mine if there is space?
		
Click to expand...

I will pencil you in.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 24, 2014)

pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:



			Pokerjoke
Liverpoolphil
Scottbrown
Tab373
Oxfordcomma
Kozmos
Hallsy76
Hallsys mate
Region3
Fish
Shewy[pencil]
Therod[pencil]
Drive4show[pencil]
Cheifi0
SaintHacker
Twire
HarryMonk[pencil]
HarryMonks Mate[pencil]
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## kozmos (Nov 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil
 Scottbrown
 Tab373
 Oxfordcomma
 Kozmos + 1
 Hallsy76
 Hallsys mate
 Region3
 Fish
 Shewy[pencil]
 Therod[pencil]
 Drive4show[pencil]
 Cheifi0
 SaintHacker
 Twire
 HarryMonk[pencil]
 HarryMonks Mate[pencil]


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi guys just about to send you my bank details for deposits.
I require Â£20 the rest payable on the day.
No refunds will be given if you cancel.
As I mentioned before you have 2 weeks so lets say the 14th December.
Currently we have 2 more than the tee times booked so I am looking for definates
now not possibles.
Please don't let me have to chase payments 2 weeks is plenty of time.
Please post when you have paid so I can put names to payments.
Also you your Usernames as a reference NOT your proper names.
Also payments can be made via paypal at francescadillon@sky.com.

Thankyou very much and don't forget dig around for some prizes on the day
ive only had one so far.


----------



## Region3 (Nov 28, 2014)

Sent by PayPal Tony.


----------



## Tab373 (Nov 28, 2014)

Sent by PayPal Tony


----------



## User20205 (Nov 28, 2014)

You can ink in my pencil Tony, I'll pay late today.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Nov 28, 2014)

Paid via bank transfer Tony, cheers.


----------



## User20205 (Nov 28, 2014)

Just paid via paypal


----------



## scottbrown (Nov 28, 2014)

Paid by bank transfer


----------



## SaintHacker (Nov 29, 2014)

Paid by transfer Tony, can you confirm you've received it ok. Thanks.


----------



## Hallsy (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi Tony.
2 Deposits paid by Paypal :thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 29, 2014)

Payments received by.
Thx for your prompt payments.

Pokerjoke
Region3
Tab373
Therod
Hallsy
Hallsys mate
SaintHacker
Oxfordcomma
Scottbrown


----------



## Cheifi0 (Nov 30, 2014)

I am a definite mate I will sort out the payment at some point this week.


----------



## Fish (Nov 30, 2014)

I've now booked the same chalet I had last year on the beech at Brean for the long weekend so will sort out payment this week.

That 18th hole owes me, big style :smirk:


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 30, 2014)

Cheifi0 said:



			I am a definite mate I will sort out the payment at some point this week.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 30, 2014)

Fish said:



			I've now booked the same chalet I had last year on the beech at Brean for the long weekend so will sort out payment this week.

That 18th hole owes me, big style :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

It sure does.
It gave me the win.:ears::whoo:


----------



## Fish (Nov 30, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			It sure does.
It gave me the win.:ears::whoo:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 30, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Payments received by.
Thx for your prompt payments.

Pokerjoke
Region3
Tab373
Therod
Hallsy
Hallsys mate
SaintHacker
Oxfordcomma
Scottbrown
Shewy
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Cheifi0 (Dec 3, 2014)

Right mate sent the deposit now.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 4, 2014)

pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:



			Payments received by.
Thx for your prompt payments.

Pokerjoke
Region3
Tab373
Therod
Hallsy
Hallsys mate
SaintHacker
Oxfordcomma
Scottbrown
Shewy
Cheifi0
Liverpoolphil
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## Stuey01 (Dec 5, 2014)

I've gotta check with the boss if we have anything on that weekend, if not I'll be up for this if there is still space?


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 5, 2014)

Stuey01 said:



			I've gotta check with the boss if we have anything on that weekend, if not I'll be up for this if there is still space?
		
Click to expand...


Sure let me know and I will send payment details.

Everyone has until the 14th of December to pay I wont be excepting late entries.


----------



## Stuey01 (Dec 5, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Sure let me know and I will send payment details.

Everyone has until the 14th of December to pay I wont be excepting late entries.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, ball ache to organise these things so totally understand.
Will get back to you hopefully with a yay.


----------



## shewy (Dec 7, 2014)

Right I'm defo in now, had my shift change and I'm still in the uk so see you all there.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 9, 2014)

Just a quick reminder to those who have not paid their deposit you have until Sunday night
as im booking Monday morning.

Kosmos
Fish
Twire
Harry Monk
Stuey01

Can you all let me know whats happening please as you showed an interest,thx


----------



## Fish (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm 100% Tony as I've booked the same accommodation for the long weekend, just got to get a mate to transfer it for me as I don't have a bank account that does bt's.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 9, 2014)

Fish said:



			I'm 100% Tony as I've booked the same accommodation for the long weekend, just got to get a mate to transfer it for me as I don't have a bank account that does bt's.
		
Click to expand...

Ok bud no probs


----------



## Twire (Dec 11, 2014)

Sent by Paypal Tony


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 11, 2014)

Twire said:



			Sent by Paypal Tony
		
Click to expand...

Thx mate appreciated
Good to have my right hand man aboard.


----------



## Stuey01 (Dec 12, 2014)

Should be able to confirm and pay tomorrow.

Cheers
Stu


----------



## Stuey01 (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi pokejoke,
I better give it a miss, just realised its my mums birthday...!

Cheers
Stu


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 12, 2014)

Stuey01 said:



			Hi pokejoke,
I better give it a miss, just realised its my mums birthday...!

Cheers
Stu
		
Click to expand...

No worries mate


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 14, 2014)

Last day for payments please.

I have pmd 2 that have shown interest but today is the last day for payments
so to avoid disappointment pay up.


----------



## kozmos (Dec 14, 2014)

Done by bt on Friday mate, just me now.:thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 14, 2014)

pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:



			Payments received by.
Thx for your prompt payments.

Pokerjoke
Region3
Tab373
Therod
Hallsy
Hallsys mate
SaintHacker
Oxfordcomma
Scottbrown
Shewy
Cheifi0
Liverpoolphil
Twire 
Kozmos
Fish? tbc
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 14, 2014)

Great news guys we have our 15.
5 3 balls.

Entries now closed however just in case you can put your name down as a reserve
if you like just in case someone has to drop out for any reason.
Thx for all your on time payments.
Just waiting for Fish to confirm.


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 15, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Just waiting for Fish to confirm.
		
Click to expand...

You might be waiting a while, looks like he's been banned for some reason


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 15, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			You might be waiting a while, looks like he's been banned for some reason

Click to expand...


Thx for letting me know.
Has anyone got Robins mobile so I can txt him,pm me please.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi guys could I ask all those who are playing B@B as a qualifier for Hillside to pay your Â£10 entry asap as a deposit needs to be paid to Hillside.
Please could you post when done and I will asterix your name.
Thx
If your not entering let me know also.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi tony

I won't  be entering the final as the dates don't work, but I'm bang up for this


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 15, 2015)

therod said:



			Hi tony

I won't  be entering the final as the dates don't work, but I'm bang up for this
		
Click to expand...

Same here unfortunately, won't be able to get the time off work. And anyway, could you imagine the thread if a 23 capper won it?:whoo:


----------



## Tab373 (Jan 15, 2015)

Paid the Â£10 mate not sure if I can make the final date if I qualify anyway but it's only a tenner so have paid it.looking forward to the draw at  Burnham.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jan 16, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Same here unfortunately, won't be able to get the time off work. And anyway, could you imagine the thread if a 23 capper won it?:whoo:
		
Click to expand...


It would be like a 21 handicapper winning H4H, wouldn't it? 

Will be sending my tenner over in the next few days Tony, just trying to decide if I can make it to Fundy's qualifier as well or if I should leave it at just 2 this year.


----------



## Twire (Jan 16, 2015)

Won't be able to make the finals date Tony


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jan 16, 2015)

Sent my entry through tonight mate :thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 19, 2015)

pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:



			Payments received by.
Thx for your prompt payments.

Pokerjoke *
Region3
Tab373 *
Therod
Hallsy
Hallsys mate
SaintHacker
Oxfordcomma *
Scottbrown
Shewy
Cheifi0 *
Liverpoolphil
Twire 
Kozmos
Fish

Hi guys can we get up to date on this please who is entering the Race to Hillside comp,thx.
Please pay your Â£10 asap
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 21, 2015)

Guys can we have an update whos paid their Â£10 for the Race to Hillside.
We are trying to gage numbers,thx


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jan 21, 2015)

Not paid yet Tony but I will be entering. I'm away with work this week, I'll sort it out when I'm home on Sunday.


----------



## scottbrown (Jan 21, 2015)

Â£10 paid.


----------



## Fish (Jan 22, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Guys can we have an update whos paid their Â£10 for the Race to Hillside.
We are trying to gage numbers,thx
		
Click to expand...

I'll no doubt be paying mine immediately after Oakmere (East Mids) when I've lost, but I'm coming down anyway either way :thup:


----------



## Val (Jan 22, 2015)

scottbrown said:



			Â£10 paid.
		
Click to expand...

When did you pay this bud as I don't have your payment?


----------



## Val (Jan 22, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Guys can we have an update whos paid their Â£10 for the Race to Hillside.
We are trying to gage numbers,thx
		
Click to expand...

Tony, I have not of only 3 people who have paid to date

You
tab373
cheifi0


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 22, 2015)

Val said:



			Tony, I have not of only 3 people who have paid to date

You
tab373
cheifi0

Yes sorry mate I put Oxfordcomma in as paid,as stated he will pay the weekend.
Region3 and Fish will enter if they don't qualify at other meets.

Sainthacker
TheRod
Liverpoolphil
Twire
These 4 are not entering,so waiting on others to respond.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Val (Jan 22, 2015)

pokerjoke said:





Val said:



			Tony, I have not of only 3 people who have paid to date

You
tab373
cheifi0
		
Click to expand...

Yes sorry mate I put Oxfordcomma in as paid,as stated he will pay the weekend.
Region3 and Fish will enter if they don't qualify at other meets.

Sainthacker
TheRod
Liverpoolphil
Twire
These 4 are not entering,so waiting on others to respond.
		
Click to expand...

No probs pal, still a bit of time yet


----------



## shewy (Jan 22, 2015)

Sorry but I won't make hillside as will be in Africa working.


----------



## scottbrown (Jan 22, 2015)

Val said:



			When did you pay this bud as I don't have your payment?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I have sent it to Pokerjoke as it was him who requested it on the southwest thread. 

I will PM and ask him to send it on. Sorry.


----------



## Hallsy (Jan 22, 2015)

Payment sent for entry for myself. :thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 22, 2015)

pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:



			Payments received by.
Thx for your prompt payments.

Pokerjoke *
Region3
Tab373 *
Therod n/a
Hallsy *
Hallsys mate n/a
SaintHacker  n/a
Oxfordcomma 
Scottbrown *
Shewy n/a
Cheifi0 *
Liverpoolphil n/a
Twire n/a
Kozmos
Fish

Hi guys can we get up to date on this please who is entering the Race to Hillside comp,thx.
Please pay your Â£10 asap

Update * paid for Hillside
n/a not playing Hillside
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jan 25, 2015)

I've now paid my Â£10 to Val for this one.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 25, 2015)

pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:



			Payments received by.
Thx for your prompt payments.

Pokerjoke *
Region3
Tab373 *
Therod n/a
Hallsy *
Hallsys mate n/a
SaintHacker  n/a
Oxfordcomma *
Scottbrown *
Shewy n/a
Cheifi0 *
Liverpoolphil n/a
Twire n/a
Kozmos
Fish

Hi guys can we get up to date on this please who is entering the Race to Hillside comp,thx.
Please pay your Â£10 asap

Update * paid for Hillside
n/a not playing Hillside
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## kozmos (Jan 30, 2015)

Pokerjoke *
Region3
Tab373 *
Therod n/a
Hallsy *
Hallsys mate n/a
SaintHacker n/a
Oxfordcomma 
Scottbrown *
Shewy n/a
Cheifi0 *
Liverpoolphil n/a
Twire n/a
Kozmos*
Fish


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 1, 2015)

Here is the draw for the day.
Hope everyone is happy with who their paired with.
Was hoping to do a few prizes on the day thus far ive only had 2 people say they can bring something.
Can we all have a dig around for some balls and other small items for prizes please and pm me thx.

Pokerjoke
Fish
Sainthacker

Hallsy
Hallsys mate
Tab373

Kosmos
Liverpoolphil
Shewy

Region3 
Twire
Chiefio

Scottbrown
Therod
Oxfordcomma


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 1, 2015)

i can bring a box of Srixon Ad333 if you want :thup:

Also have an unwanted pair of IJP trousers


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			i can bring a box of Srixon Ad333 if you want :thup:

Also have an unwanted pair of IJP trousers 

Click to expand...

Cheers bud appreciated.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 1, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Cheers bud appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

Im sure i have some other stuff hanging around - will have a look for you.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Im sure i have some other stuff hanging around - will have a look for you.
		
Click to expand...

No Liverpool tat.
That means no headcovers,umbrella,gloves,hats,scarfs,ball markers.
This is a quality meet I don't want you lowering the tone


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 1, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			No Liverpool tat.
That means no headcovers,umbrella,gloves,hats,scarfs,ball markers.
This is a quality meet I don't want you lowering the tone

Click to expand...

Im already doing that by turning up


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Im already doing that by turning up 

Click to expand...

No mate pleasure to have you involved.

I might get my tenner back.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 1, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			No mate pleasure to have you involved.

I might get my* tenner back*.
		
Click to expand...

Which one


----------



## Fish (Feb 1, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			No Liverpool tat.
That means no headcovers,umbrella,gloves,hats,scarfs,ball markers.
This is a quality meet I don't want you lowering the tone

Click to expand...

But they'll all burn well though on the turn to warm our hands up


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 1, 2015)

Fish said:



			But they'll all burn well though on the turn to warm our hands up 
	View attachment 13762

Click to expand...

I might find something special just for you


----------



## Fish (Feb 1, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Here is the draw for the day.
Hope everyone is happy with who their paired with.
Was hoping to do a few prizes on the day thus far ive only had 2 people say they can bring something.
Can we all have a dig around for some balls and other small items for prizes please and pm me thx.

Pokerjoke
Fish
Sainthacker

Hallsy
Hallsys mate
Tab373

Kosmos
Liverpoolphil
Shewy

Region3 
Twire
Chiefio

Scottbrown
Therod
Oxfordcomma
		
Click to expand...

Very happy, I reckon your eyeing me up as a partner for some SW Opens :mmm:

:smirk:


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 1, 2015)

Fish said:



			Very happy,
		
Click to expand...

You might change that after playing with me for a couple of holes...


----------



## Hallsy (Feb 1, 2015)

I will apologise to tab373 now as he unfortunately has been paired up with a pair of natterers when were playing and hope we dont bring you down to our level of play


----------



## shewy (Feb 1, 2015)

Apologies to my playing partner as I'm rubbish!
I've got an unopened Paul Lawrie polo in Large I'll take along as a prize.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 1, 2015)

shewy said:



			Apologies to my playing partner as I'm rubbish!
I've got an unopened Paul Lawrie polo in Large I'll take along as a prize.
		
Click to expand...

That's great mate very much appreciated.

While everyone is apologising I will apologies for winning again


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 1, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			That's great mate very much appreciated.

*While everyone is apologising I will apologies for winning again*

Click to expand...

Is your dad playing instead of you then ?


----------



## Fish (Feb 2, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			That's great mate very much appreciated.

While everyone is apologising I will apologies for winning again

Click to expand...

I know how far it is to that corner bomb hole on the 18th now, I won't make the same mistake twice :smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 2, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			While everyone is apologising I will apologies for winning again

Click to expand...

Errrr................ I know who _*my*_ money is on
96


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 2, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Errrr................ I know who _*my*_ money is on
96


Click to expand...

Are you running a book ?


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 2, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Are you running a book ?
		
Click to expand...

Nope.
But if you are offering I will have a tenner on a certain individual,,,,,


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 2, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Nope.
But if you are offering I will have a tenner on a certain individual,,,,,
		
Click to expand...

Who


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 2, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Who

Click to expand...

I've given a couple of clues already mate.
Not going to say too much, don't want to put him under too much pressure


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 2, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I've given a couple of clues already mate.
Not going to say too much, don't want to put him under too much pressure


Click to expand...

Ah i think i may have it - yeah definitly must be one of the favs


----------



## Cheifi0 (Feb 2, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Here is the draw for the day.
Hope everyone is happy with who their paired with.
Was hoping to do a few prizes on the day thus far ive only had 2 people say they can bring something.
Can we all have a dig around for some balls and other small items for prizes please and pm me thx.

Pokerjoke
Fish
Sainthacker

Hallsy
Hallsys mate
Tab373

Kosmos
Liverpoolphil
Shewy

Region3 
Twire
Chiefio

Scottbrown
Therod
Oxfordcomma
		
Click to expand...

Looks good to me,  really looking forward to it.  I will have a look what I have kicking round for a prize.


----------



## Tab373 (Feb 2, 2015)

Really looking forward to this. Have a 3 hourlesson booked for the 18th Feb hope Mark crossfield can't sort me out and get my game in shape this year


----------



## Hallsy (Feb 2, 2015)

Tab373 said:



			Really looking forward to this. Have a 3 hourlesson booked for the 18th Feb hope Mark crossfield can't sort me out and get my game in shape this year
		
Click to expand...

Oh Believe me, a round with me and my mate will unravel all the hard work you put in


----------



## Tab373 (Feb 2, 2015)

Hallsy said:



			Oh Believe me, a round with me and my mate will unravel all the hard work you put in 

Click to expand...

My game has been poor for a while but I enjoy having a relaxed round with abit of banter. Probably help my round also if not so tense


----------



## Val (Feb 2, 2015)

To confirm paid entries to the national comp

tab373
Cheifi0
pokerjoke
scottbrown
hallsy
oxfordcomma
kosmos


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 3, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ah i think i may have it - yeah definitly must be one of the favs
		
Click to expand...

Just spotted this,,,,,, 

I refer the honourable gentlemen to my previous result at this course!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 3, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Just spotted this,,,,,, 

I refer the honourable gentlemen to my previous result at this course!
		
Click to expand...


Ahhhh. But you've played it now


----------



## Fish (Feb 3, 2015)

I've got a brand new Mizuno belt I'll bring as a prize, in blue of course :smirk:


----------



## JCW (Feb 3, 2015)

Fish said:



			I've got a brand new Mizuno belt I'll bring as a prize, in blue of course :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

No surprise there then , wedge of the tee Fish on the last , no OB with that club , cost you last time , 17th cost me as i hit that OB and made 3 with 2nd ball , was 2nd in the end .............:thup:


----------



## Fish (Feb 3, 2015)

JCW said:



			No surprise there then , wedge of the tee Fish on the last , no OB with that club , cost you last time , 17th cost me as i hit that OB and made 3 with 2nd ball , was 2nd in the end .............:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I didn't go OOB, I took on the corner not knowing there was a huge bomb hole/crater with a sheer drop into gorse falling away on the left of the fairway, I thought I'd carry the corner but I got a touch too much draw, and failed! 

Different story this year though, I've got myself a couple of new and different weapons, just got to do a bit of tuning in before I come down.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 3, 2015)

Fish said:



			I've got a brand new Mizuno belt I'll bring as a prize, in blue of course :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Nice one.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 16, 2015)

Not long now guys lets hope on the day the weathers good and we can take this brute of a course on.

We have had a good response for prizes so please don't forget if you have pledged one.

Last year I remember separating the prizes the K of K playing for their prize and the others
their own but this year as long as your handicaps official its all in.

So we will have a longest drive and closest the pin for some balls after all its only one shot.

The main prize will be best nett this gives everyone an equal chance off their official handicap.
Then a prize for the best gross where every shot counts so no blobs.
If we have enough balls or prizes we will have a front 9 back 9 best stableford so if
you have a terrible front 9 your rounds not over.
Also would be good to have a 2s pot Â£2 entry and the money shared.

Should be a cracking days golf.


----------



## Tab373 (Feb 16, 2015)

Is there tee times or just 1st group off at 12. I've gotta drop the kids off at grandparent 1st but aiming to be there by 11.30.


----------



## Fish (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm staying over in Burnham afterwards if anyone local wants a curry & pint, I'm mapping a course nearby on the Monday.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 16, 2015)

Tab373 said:



			Is there tee times or just 1st group off at 12. I've gotta drop the kids off at grandparent 1st but aiming to be there by 11.30.
		
Click to expand...


I believe the first tee off time is 12.08 so 11.30s fine.
We then have the next 4 tee slots so as soon as Fish has hacked his way up the first the next group can go.


----------



## Fish (Feb 16, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			I believe the first tee off time is 12.08 so 11.30s fine.
We then have the next 4 tee slots so *as soon as Fish has hacked his way up the first the next group can go*.

Click to expand...




I think you need to dig out last years cards and admire my back to back pars on the first 2 holes, in-fact, I only left myself 120yds to the pin on the 1st and that was with my 3w drive, I've now got the beast so watch this space


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 17, 2015)

Where are you possibly looking to play on the Momday Fish ?


----------



## Fish (Feb 17, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Where are you possibly looking to play on the Momday Fish ?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not, I'm working down their mapping a couple of courses.


----------



## shewy (Feb 20, 2015)

Morning guys, I just got home from Angola yesterday and the missus gave me a late valentines gift, weekend away in Paris, guess what weekend? Typical so I'm going to have to drop out.
Poker joke could you drop me a message with your address and I'll forward the prize I had to you.
Sorry about the inconvenience, bloody typical !!


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi All it looks like we may have 2 people who have to drop out.
Would really love to fill these places with Forummers especially one who
want to play in the final but this is not obligatory.
One place is definite and the other is a reserve until I know for definite.

The great news is its only Â£30 as the deposits have been paid.

If anyones interested PM me or get your name down here asap.

First to gets a guaranteed place the other will be a reserve.

Great chance to play a great course meet some new people and maybe
win a prize,thx


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 20, 2015)

Count me in please. I will fill the spot.

Not available for the King of King qualifier part though.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 20, 2015)

srixon 1 said:



			Count me in please. I will fill the spot.

Not available for the King of King qualifier part though.
		
Click to expand...

Thx mate much appreciated.
You will take Shewys place.

1 needed for first reserve,thx


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 20, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Here is the draw for the day.
Hope everyone is happy with who their paired with.
Was hoping to do a few prizes on the day thus far ive only had 2 people say they can bring something.
Can we all have a dig around for some balls and other small items for prizes please and pm me thx.

Pokerjoke
Fish
Sainthacker

Hallsy
Hallsys mate
Tab373

Kosmos
Liverpoolphil
Srixon1

Region3 
Twire
Chiefio

Scottbrown
Therod
Oxfordcomma
		
Click to expand...


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 20, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Thx mate much appreciated.
You will take Shewys place.

1 needed for first reserve, thx
		
Click to expand...

Cheers PJ. PM me if you need any dosh sending through or do I pay on the day.

I will bring a sleeve of Pro V 1s for a prize (2013 Model).


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 20, 2015)

srixon 1 said:



			Cheers PJ. PM me if you need any dosh sending through or do I pay on the day.

I will bring a sleeve of Pro V 1s for a prize (2013 Model).
		
Click to expand...

Thx for the prize mate.
Pay me on the day mate no problem.


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 20, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Thx for the prize mate.
Pay me on the day mate no problem.
		
Click to expand...

OK that's fine. Hope that you have ordered the same weather as last year


----------



## Fish (Feb 23, 2015)

Additional Â£10 sent to Val for entry into qualifier here, must try harder :smirk:


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 23, 2015)

I do believe we now have 8 entered for the Race to Hillside comp.
I also believe Region3 is going to enter so could be 9.

I would love someone from the forum to go on the reserve list still.
I have a possible drop out to be confirmed so don't want to be chasing mates
at the last minute.

Is there anyone that wants to play a Championship GM top 100 course for Â£30


----------



## Region3 (Feb 23, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			I also believe Region3 is going to enter so could be 9.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, sent my tenner to Val earlier this morning Tony.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 23, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Yep, sent my tenner to Val earlier this morning Tony.
		
Click to expand...

Thx mate


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 23, 2015)

Tony, pencil me in as reserve*

*if Nick will drive me there


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 23, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Tony, pencil me in as reserve*

*if Nick will drive me there   

Click to expand...

Cheers Gordon will let you know as soon as I do.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 23, 2015)

cheers bud  :thup:


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 23, 2015)

srixon 1 said:



			Cheers PJ. PM me if you need any dosh sending through or do I pay on the day.

I will bring a sleeve of Pro V 1s for a prize (2013 Model).
		
Click to expand...

I seem to have used/lost my stock of Pro V1's so it will be a sleeve of Nike RZN Black golf balls instead.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 1, 2015)

Tony, I'll need to drop out as reserve now as arranged something else for Sunday

Cheers


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 2, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Tony, I'll need to drop out as reserve now as arranged something else for Sunday

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

No probs Gordon thx for letting me down:thup:


At late notice we still have a place for a reserve,will know by closing time Tuesday
wether its a definite.


----------



## Tab373 (Mar 2, 2015)

I might have to pull out yet as put back out but going chiropractor wed so hopefully will sort but will confirmed evening thur morning. Really gutted hopefully will get it sorted.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 2, 2015)

Tab373 said:



			I might have to pull out yet as put back out but going chiropractor wed so hopefully will sort but will confirmed evening thur morning. Really gutted hopefully will get it sorted.
		
Click to expand...

Im sure if its a little tweak it will be sorted hope so anyhow:thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 2, 2015)

Ok guys and girls we now have a definite place available for Â£30

Anyone up for this no time wasters please its this weekend.
If your coming already any friends also really want to
keep 5 3 balls if we can.


----------



## Robobum (Mar 2, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Ok guys and girls we now have a definite place available for Â£30

Anyone up for this no time wasters please its this weekend.
If your coming already any friends also really want to
keep 5 3 balls if we can.
		
Click to expand...

I'll take the spot Tony


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 2, 2015)

Robobum said:



			I'll take the spot Tony
		
Click to expand...

That's great mate much appreciated great to have you on board.
Im going to be there at 10.45 and collect everyones Â£30.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 2, 2015)

pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:



			Here is the draw for the day.
Hope everyone is happy with who their paired with.
Was hoping to do a few prizes on the day thus far ive only had 2 people say they can bring something.
Can we all have a dig around for some balls and other small items for prizes please and pm me thx.

Pokerjoke
Fish
Sainthacker

Hallsy
Hallsys mate
Tab373

Kosmos
Liverpoolphil
Srixon1

Region3 
Robobum
Chiefio

Scottbrown
Therod
Oxfordcomma
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## Robobum (Mar 2, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			That's great mate much appreciated great to have you on board.
Im going to be there at 10.45 and collect everyones Â£30.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate. I've got a box of 13 mixed balls for your prize pot.


----------



## scottbrown (Mar 3, 2015)

Well as we get closer to the event and as I have never met any one off this forum....

What time is everyone planning to get there? 
How will I identify GM peeps from random people? 
Will anyone else be using the range etc before going out? 

Thanks


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 3, 2015)

scottbrown said:



			Well as we get closer to the event and as I have never met any one off this forum....

What time is everyone planning to get there? 
How will I identify GM peeps from random people? 
Will anyone else be using the range etc before going out? 

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

I'll be sat next to Pokerjoke taking the pee out of him and goading him about having to pay me another tenner 

Should be there around 10:30 - 10:45 wearing a red rose


----------



## Fish (Mar 3, 2015)

I'll be the good looking one :smirk:


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Mar 3, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'll be the good looking one :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

You might need to give a bit more detail than that, don't forget Phil and I will both be there too.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 3, 2015)

Because we will be the ones sat around the table scoffing breakfasts.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Mar 3, 2015)

I will be aiming to get there for around there for 11 and will probably get some fodder and then a little warm up on the range and putting green.  Pokerjoke the only thing I have for a prize is a 56 degree rac taylormade wedge but i am not sure many would want to win it.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 3, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'll be the good looking one :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

hahahahahahahahaha - that's a mega coffee over the keyboard moment. 

You must have spent half your life chasing parked buses Robin...:ears:


----------



## fundy (Mar 3, 2015)

scottbrown said:



			Well as we get closer to the event and as I have never met any one off this forum....

What time is everyone planning to get there? 
How will I identify GM peeps from random people? 
Will anyone else be using the range etc before going out? 

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Youll hear them before you see them!!!!!

Alternatively find the group who look like they dont belong together apart from the fact theyre all eating bacon butties lol


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 3, 2015)

scottbrown said:



			Well as we get closer to the event and as I have never met any one off this forum....

What time is everyone planning to get there? 
How will I identify GM peeps from random people? 
Will anyone else be using the range etc before going out? 

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

I will be the one being goaded.
If were on the range we will be hitting wedges 150 and drivers 300 yards.oo:
I have ask him upstairs for good weather so could be in shorts.
I will be there 10.45 for check in.

Ist tee is 12.18 so plenty of time if your going to be later.
Just waiting to see if Waynes back is ok otherwise Kozmos has a friend whos
willing to step in.
Ive also said I will let him play with him so may need to alter players around
slightly but that's to be confirmed.
Otherwise all ok.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 3, 2015)

Cheifi0 said:



			I will be aiming to get there for around there for 11 and will probably get some fodder and then a little warm up on the range and putting green.  Pokerjoke the only thing I have for a prize is a 56 degree rac taylormade wedge but i am not sure many would want to win it.
		
Click to expand...

Just bring yourself buddy.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 3, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'll be the good looking one :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

A comedy store moment.:rofl:


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 3, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'll be sat next to Pokerjoke taking the pee out of him and goading him about having to pay me another tenner 

Should be there around 10:30 - 10:45 wearing a red rose 

Click to expand...

YOTP 
Im giving all your tenners to HFH this year.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 3, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			YOTP 
Im giving all your tenners to HFH this year.
		
Click to expand...

I'm liking that idea mate - sounds a plan for the year :thup:

Did you want those Poulter trousers I have going for free ?


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Mar 3, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm liking that idea mate - sounds a plan for the year :thup:

Did you want those Poulter trousers I have going for free ?
		
Click to expand...

Is that still the 36/32 lightweight pair you were trying to get rid of at RCP? Bring them along and if I don't win them ("Highest number of provisionals hit"?) I'll take them off you..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 3, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Is that still the 36/32 lightweight pair you were trying to get rid of at RCP? Bring them along and if I don't win them ("Highest number of provisionals hit"?) I'll take them off you..
		
Click to expand...

Ok Ben - will do :thup:

Tony will have first refusal of course :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 3, 2015)

scottbrown said:



			How will I identify GM peeps from random people?
		
Click to expand...

It's very easy......when you walk into the clubhouse and see groups of people and you think to yourself 'Oh god, I hope it's not that lot'.......well, guess which lot it will be


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 3, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm liking that idea mate - sounds a plan for the year :thup:

Did you want those Poulter trousers I have going for free ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate im 36/32 perfect


----------



## Robobum (Mar 3, 2015)

scottbrown said:



			Well as we get closer to the event and as I have never met any one off this forum....

What time is everyone planning to get there? 
How will I identify GM peeps from random people? 
Will anyone else be using the range etc before going out? 

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Best to get there nice and early, before it gets light.

Just stay in your car and keep turning your interior light on and off. It won't be long before you get someone's attention!!!

Happy to help


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 3, 2015)

Looks like shorts weather again, have a good one.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 3, 2015)

Robobum said:



			Best to get there nice and early, before it gets light.

Just stay in your car and keep turning your interior light on and off. It won't be long before you get someone's attention!!!

Happy to help 

Click to expand...

Haha that's for another carpark activity


----------



## scottbrown (Mar 4, 2015)

Robobum said:



			Best to get there nice and early, before it gets light.

Just stay in your car and keep turning your interior light on and off. It won't be long before you get someone's attention!!!

Happy to help 

Click to expand...

I ended up with a banning order last time I did that. 
Only positive was that I got to meet Stan Collymore


----------



## Robobum (Mar 4, 2015)

scottbrown said:



			I ended up with a banning order last time I did that. 
Only positive was that I got to meet Stan Collymore 

Click to expand...

Haha!!

Not sure that's a positive though


----------



## Tab373 (Mar 4, 2015)

Been chiropractor today and snapped my back and neck into place. A little sore but will see you all Sunday.&#128077;


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 4, 2015)

Tab373 said:



			Been chiropractor today and snapped my back and neck into place. A little sore but will see you all Sunday.&#55357;&#56397;
		
Click to expand...

Beware the injured golfer.
Good news mate


----------



## Region3 (Mar 6, 2015)

It's all gone a bit quiet.

I was expecting at least a week's worth of Fish, pokerjoke and anyone else playing well claiming the victory before we'd got there.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 6, 2015)

Region3 said:



			It's all gone a bit quiet.

I was expecting at least a week's worth of Fish, pokerjoke and anyone else playing well claiming the victory before we'd got there. 

Click to expand...


Whats the point Gaz the result will be the same as last year.

I eat little Fishes for dinner.:ears:


----------



## Region3 (Mar 6, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Whats the point Gaz the result will be the same as last year.

I eat little Fishes for dinner.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

That's the spirit!

C'mon Robin, you're not gonna stand for that are you?? :ears:


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 6, 2015)

Region3 said:



			That's the spirit!

C'mon Robin, you're not gonna stand for that are you?? :ears:
		
Click to expand...


He has to wait to hes done his homework and he can come out to play for
half an hour before his bedtime story:rofl:


----------



## Fish (Mar 6, 2015)

Region3 said:



			It's all gone a bit quiet.

I was expecting at least a week's worth of Fish, pokerjoke and anyone else playing well claiming the victory before we'd got there. 

Click to expand...

Different tactics, I'm just the quiet smiling assassin now 
	




pokerjoke said:



			Whats the point Gaz the result will be the same as last year.

I eat little Fishes for dinner.:ears:
		
Click to expand...







Region3 said:



			That's the spirit!

C'mon Robin, you're not gonna stand for that are you?? :ears:
		
Click to expand...

I know where I'm doing my talking 
	




pokerjoke said:



			He has to wait to hes done his homework and he can come out to play for
half an hour before his bedtime story:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I've been too busy tearing up my course, I put to bed the 2 nemesis holes I've had previous trouble with with regulation pars on both and then a nice finish with 3 pars on the last 3 holes, also all in regulation  :smirk:

Bring it on


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2015)

Fish said:



			Different tactics, I'm just the quiet smiling assassin now 
	View attachment 14274




View attachment 14275




I know where I'm doing my talking 
	View attachment 14276




I've been too busy tearing up my course, I put to bed the 2 nemesis holes I've had previous trouble with with regulation pars on both and then a nice finish with 3 pars on the last 3 holes, also all in regulation  :smirk:

Bring it on 
	View attachment 14277

Click to expand...

Does Tony need to book some hay for sunday ?


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 6, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Does Tony need to book some hay for sunday ?
		
Click to expand...

Its already in his car he takes it everywhere.
Don't forget your full up to date official Congu handicap certificate,no prize without it.


----------



## Hallsy (Mar 6, 2015)

Well i had a little warm up game at clevedon today. I hit a few lovely shots and loads of bad shots. Oh well get them out the way today i suppose . My friend whos playing sunday though is bricking it. Of course i reassured him that everything will be fine but i may of said were off the champ tees and playing 3/4 handicaps


----------



## kozmos (Mar 6, 2015)

After last weekends escapades at the honda classic, I've informed my caddie that he'll be allowed in the clubhouse should we experience any lightning


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 6, 2015)

kozmos said:



			After last weekends escapades at the honda classic, I've informed my caddie that he'll be allowed in the clubhouse should we experience any lightning 

Click to expand...

Funny you should mention caddies im bringing one.


----------



## kozmos (Mar 6, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Funny you should mention caddies im bringing one.
		
Click to expand...

Mines 38-22-32 brunette.. is there a prize for fittest caddie


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 6, 2015)

kozmos said:



			Mines 38-22-32 brunette.. is there a prize for fittest caddie 

Click to expand...

If shes fit and wearing a skimpy outfit oh yes theres a prize


----------



## kozmos (Mar 6, 2015)

Ideal  hopefully not some used balls :rofl:


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Mar 6, 2015)

Tony, I'm looking at the weather forecast for Burnham and it says it's going to rain on Sunday afternoon. Shurely shome mishtake? We all understood that you were booking last year's weather again?


----------



## Fish (Mar 7, 2015)

Light rain from 11am then heavy rain 12 & 1pm fading out through 2pm, so with a midday tee time, were getting wet boys


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 7, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Tony, I'm looking at the weather forecast for Burnham and it says it's going to rain on Sunday afternoon. Shurely shome mishtake? We all understood that you were booking last year's weather again? 

Click to expand...

Yes sorry mate its a shame because all week its been looking good.
Least it will be warmish and the rain wont be all round.

It will separate the men from the boys.
I see Fish is so excited he cant sleepne:


----------



## Cheifi0 (Mar 7, 2015)

Still time to change, &#128591;.  I am obviously not as excited as Fish but bring on tomorrow!


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 7, 2015)

Guys, sorry to do this but I'm a doubt for tomorrow. Played this morning and hit a tree root I couldn't see, now I can hardly move my wrist
I'll see if it loosens up overnight and make a decision in the morning if thats OK Tony?


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 7, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Guys, sorry to do this but I'm a doubt for tomorrow. Played this morning and hit a tree root I couldn't see, now I can hardly move my wrist
I'll see if it loosens up overnight and make a decision in the morning if thats OK Tony?
		
Click to expand...

I have a possible reserve I need to replace you if I can as it will mess tees up.
Let me pm Kozmos to see if his mate is still up for it.
Knowing in the morn is to late to replace you.


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 7, 2015)

Fair enough mate, if he wants the place then let him have it.


----------



## kozmos (Mar 7, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Fair enough mate, if he wants the place then let him have it.
		
Click to expand...

My mate can't make it now, he's covering someones shift at work...


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 7, 2015)

Ok am waiting for Sainthacker to get back to me on wether theres any chance of him making it
tomorrow.

If he cant I was thinking of grabbing a player from the last group and playing
him in the first group then making the last 2 groups 4 balls if that is allowed.
Wont know until tomorrow but just all make sure your there prompt,thx.


----------



## scottbrown (Mar 7, 2015)

I will be there 1030/ 11. So if any one sees a fat bloke wearing tartan trousers come grab me


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Mar 7, 2015)

scottbrown said:



			I will be there 1030/ 11. So if any one sees a fat bloke wearing tartan trousers come grab me 

Click to expand...

Nope, same as when Fish said he'd be the good looking one ( :rofl, you're still going to have to be a bit more specific! Just sorting out the gear now and the IJP trousers are looking like the pair for tomorrow.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 8, 2015)

Enjoy!


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 8, 2015)

Its finally here.
Drive carefully to all those that are driving and look forward to seeing you all.

Don't forget your prizes if your pledging one.
Results up later and taking the camera.


----------



## Fish (Mar 8, 2015)

Another well oiled organised meet, nice to put some more faces to names, as for the golf, I'm saving myself for Blackmoor 

To confirm to those extracting the urine, YOTF is my qualifying rounds this year at my new club where I intend to reduce my handicap to an acceptable standard, winter golf is work in progress, that's my excuse for playing like a fish with fin rot today 

Great company though today and the banter was top notch, as it should be.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 8, 2015)

Well just arrived home after what was another great day out at Burnham and Berrow golf club.
15 of us braved the weather and everything a top links course course could throw at us.
5 x 3 balls off the yellow tees plenty tough enough for most.

Thanks to everyone for arriving in plenty of time and paying so prompt.
Thanks to all those who bought prizes some were over generous.

Great news Robobum ive just found the bottle of red wine I had for a prize.

Well as you will see from the results it was a tough test.
Already some will be pleased to know the "year of the Fish" is already Floundering
and others have already skated to victory.:whoo:
Also the first Â£10 of the Pokerjoke vs Liverpoolphil for HFH has left Phils pocket.:ears:
I hope everyone had a good day and the golf didn't get anyone down.

Results are front 9 back 9 and then total.

1. Robobum     12/20  =32:clap:
2.Pokerjoke     12/19  =31 Qualified for Race to Hillside
3.Liverpoolphil 13/16  =29
4.Kozmos        14/14  =28 Reserve for Hillside
5.Srixon1        14/13  =27
6.Scottbrown   14/12  =26
7.Sainthacker  12/11  =23
8.Therod         11/11  =22
9.Tab373         9/12   =21
10.Hallsy         10/11  =21
11.Paul            11/9   =20
12.Oxforcomma 10/9  =19
13.Fish            8/9     =17
14.Chiefio        8/6     =14
15.Region3      7/3     =10

We also had a 2s pot that was shared by Robobum and Tab373 Â£15 each.
Longest drive was by Paul who was Hallsys guest.
And Therod knobbed one closes to the pin on 5.

Great day,great company so always a pleasure to organise.


----------



## Robobum (Mar 8, 2015)

Tony, thank you for today - thankless task organising these things, job well done.

Thanks to Gary (still the smoothest swinger in town) and Josh (fair play - 4hr trip down from Leeds!) for the good company.

Lucky it was a calm day or things could have been tricky out there!!


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 8, 2015)

Not long back myself. Apologies for rudely shooting straight off at the end but its a horrible slow journey back to Soton at the best of times and I needed to be back by 7:30 at the latest.
Big thanks to Tony for organising today. Its a superb course and one I look forward to playing again. But those greens, they make Augusta look pedestrian! All in all a thoroughly enjoyable day, some good golf, some indifferent golf, and some truly appalling golf played, but a great laugh all the same playing with Tony and Fish.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 8, 2015)

How many gimme's did Tony give you?


----------



## Tab373 (Mar 8, 2015)

Enjoyed the day but not the wind and rain. I thought we would be playing the back 9 with the wind after the struggles on front. But the wind had other ideas. Only pic I took when the sun came out.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 8, 2015)

Did you tie Gary's hands behind his back or something......?


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 8, 2015)

Tab373 said:



			Enjoyed the day but not the wind and rain. I thought we would be playing the back 9 with the wind after the struggles on front. But the wind had other ideas. Only pic I took when the sun came out.
View attachment 14289

Click to expand...

Thats what I call an uphill lie!


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Mar 8, 2015)

Tony, cheers for organising the day again. Shame you booked the weather for the day before this year, but hopefully lesson learned for next year? 

I can't believe I've let that course beat me up again so badly, but looking at the results I wasn't the only one. Sole (golfing) highlight of the day for me was 4 for 4 on SI 1. Other than that, it seems that if you leave your long game, short game and putting at home, and corrupt your GPS, then it's tricky to score. Who knew?

On the plus side, good to see everyone and to meet some new faces, hopefully Nick and I didn't put Scott off attending some more meets. On to Blackmoor! Val, there are going to be a few more tenners coming your way I think.


----------



## Fish (Mar 8, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Did you tie Gary's hands behind his back or usomething......?
		
Click to expand...

It was brutal at times and even if you managed to get to the green with 2 shots to score it was far from guaranteed, the front 9 for most of us all scored lower than the back, I think we all thought the wind would then help us on the way in, but it didn't  

as tough as I experienced at Silloth.


----------



## Hallsy (Mar 8, 2015)

Big thank you for Tony yet again for taking the reigns and organising yet again. Almost got the weather this year, it was far harder a test than last year and although i played very indifferently i thoroughly enjoyed it. Big thanks to Tab373 for letting me and Paul bring him down to our level of golf,Pleasure to meet you.    



Tab373 said:



			Enjoyed the day but not the wind and rain. I thought we would be playing the back 9 with the wind after the struggles on front. But the wind had other ideas. Only pic I took when the sun came out.
View attachment 14289

Click to expand...

I have no idea on that pic why i look like ive just hit the ball but obviously not by the club position, that must be the way i stand normally


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 8, 2015)

Cheers for today Tony 

Great course - very tough fairways to find from the tee 

Greens very quick with lots of subtle breaks 

Had 6 three putts !! Got beaten up on the Par 3's 

Can't wait to play the course again 

Cheers for the company Kosmoz - going to be a very solid golfer and Srixon who is a very solid golfer.


----------



## Val (Mar 8, 2015)

Well played gents and congrats for qualifying for the finals day Tony


----------



## Region3 (Mar 8, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Did you tie Gary's hands behind his back or something......?
		
Click to expand...

I was awesome, just unlucky 
One thing is fairly certain though, it won't beat me up again.

Thanks to Tony for arranging the game :thup:

A big thanks to Darren and Josh for their company, and making it an enjoyable few hours despite my attempt at "golf". I hope my poor play didn't make me too much of a grumpy so and so.

Also, huge props to Robobum for a level par back 9 including an eagle-par-birdie finish.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 9, 2015)

Region3 said:



			A big thanks to Darren and Josh for their company
		
Click to expand...

With 7 points out and only 3 in, did you see much of them Gary????


Makes my 6 points on the back 9 at Royal Cinque Ports look pretty cosmic!!


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Never had the chance to post last night as when I returned home my boiler had gone belly up

Anyway, thanks to Tony for organising the day, and to my playing partners, Liverpoolphil and Kozmos. I enjoyed your company out on the course. Worth a mention were the tee shots on the first hole, (one of the narrowest fairways you will see anywhere), when all 3 balls ended up within a couple of yards of each other.  All 3 balls then on the green but then the 3-putting began, one par and 2 bogeys. Between the three of us we must have 3 putted at least 10 times during the round. As usual, Burnham sucked me in and spat me out, but I will be back to try another day.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			With 7 points out and only 3 in, did you see much of them Gary????


Makes my 6 points on the back 9 at Royal Cinque Ports look pretty cosmic!!


Click to expand...

I was very unlucky.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 9, 2015)

Region3 said:



			I was very unlucky. 

Click to expand...

Don't worry mate we are plotting a revenge mission I will keep you informed.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Mar 10, 2015)

I would just like to add my thanks for an enjoyable day despite the fact i was hacking it round.  Berrow isnt a place to have  your swing go missing.  Many thanks to Gary and Darren for putting up with me and well played on the victory.


----------



## Fish (Mar 10, 2015)

Some pics


----------



## scottbrown (Mar 10, 2015)

Really enjoyed the day ( even though the course beat me up). 

Thanks for organising it Tony.

Will defo be looking to attend other meets. 

T


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 10, 2015)

Fish said:



View attachment 14316

Click to expand...

Cheers Fish! Happy enough with the Dustin Johnson-esqe swing plane, but that right leg need looking at. Or maybe it was just the wind blowing it that straight...


----------

